# New here, help with lab results?



## ms_sally1974 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm a newbie, trying to figure out what is going on. Have history of thyroid disease on both sides of my family. Symptoms include, weight gain, difficulty losing weight, depressed mood, mood swings, fatigue, hair falling out, difficulty swallowing, low sex drive, dry skin, cold hands/feet, dry brittle nails.

Symptoms have been progressively getting worse for the last 6 months or so. So after not getting anywhere with my PCP, who tested me for FSH, Progesterone etc while I was on BC pills and only tested TSH, I went to an endo yesterday. All female hormone tests came back normal and GYNO said that the tests were useless to begin with because of the BC pills.

He tested FT4 and FT3 and did the dex overnight screening for Cushings.

TSH: .634 (.45-4.5)
FT4: 1.25 (.82-1.77)
FT3: 3.8 (2.0-4.4)

Does anything in these results answer any of the symptoms I'm having? Where do I go from here? Also, both gyno and endo noted on my chart depressive disorder? Does this mean that I'm headed to antidepressants?


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

> TSH: .634 (.45-4.5)
> FT4: 1.25 (.82-1.77)
> FT3: 3.8 (2.0-4.4)


With or without antibodies tests, these are excellent results. Your thyroid is working fine.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Lainey is right, most of us would kill for those numbers. Anything change 6 - 8 months ago? Did you switch brands of bc pills?

You might ask to have your vitamin and mineral levels checked, especially vitamin D and ferritin. There are rumblings in the medical community that a deficiency in D can cause weight gain along with trouble losing weight, and depression is a known symptom. In fact, studies are now saying that low vit. D is linked to thyroid problems. Low ferritin can cause the hair loss, cold hands and feet and brittle nails. Both can cause fatigue.

As to the trouble swallowing, I think I would request a thyroid ultrasound, just to be on the safe side, then have a full thyroid panel again in 6 months if the ultrasound comes out clean.


----------



## ms_sally1974 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank both of you. I have had Vit d tested and it's okay or within range 36 with a range of 30-100.

The endo also tested me for Cushings, the overnight dex test came back at 2.2 with a range of (2.3-19.4). I'm not sure what that means but they want me to do a 24 hour urine.

I'll also check about the ferrin.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Your vitamin D is BARELY within range. I wonder if you should make an effort to increase that and get it at least more toward the middle of the range.

Also check ferritin and vitamin B12. And that dex test is interesting...glad you're following up on it. Sounds like your doctor is really listening to you and trying to investigate!


----------



## ms_sally1974 (Apr 30, 2013)

This may be a dumb question, but is vitD something you can supplement with a pill or does it need to be diet? I'm terrible about dairy (meaning I don't like it). Interestingly, my vitD has gone down from 42.6 a year ago, when I was feeling good. Is that a big drop in a year? Could something so simple be the cause of my problems? What would be your suggestion to improve that #?


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

My doc has supplemented me with a prescription D...50,000 once a week. Mine came back at 11 (range 30-100)


----------



## ms_sally1974 (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow that is low, I didn't realize you could get a script for something like that. That's good news that is helped you.

Just heard back from the dr's office. He said that the result is a "stress" response. I'm not real versed on the whole cortisol thing. So what is a "stress" response to a dex test?

Is this why I feel mentally wired all the time, like I can't focus on one thought because there are just too many in there? Why any type of stress freaks me out and makes me cry?

Sorry to be asking so many questions, in the course of the last couple of days things have gone in a completely different way than I expected. I was so certain that I had a thyroid problem because of family history. Now, seems it's something else.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Although you can certainly supplement with a pill, D3 specifically, your best source of vitamin D is the sun. I have to supplement in the winter months with 4000 - 5000 IUs a day but then make sure I get 20 minutes of shorts and tank top time sans sunblock several times a week when it's warm enough. Although foods are a more natural source of vitamin D than supplements, it's hard to get everything you need from them. Fatty fish such as salmon and mackrel are the highest, but only have IUs in the hundreds per serving.

I wouldn't consider 42 to 36 a huge drop, especially for the winter. However, even though scientists can't seem to agree on a number, *optimal* has been listed as 50 or above. I'd say your best bet is to start supplementing and see if you get any relief from your symptoms. It certainly can't hurt.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ms_sally1974 said:


> I'm a newbie, trying to figure out what is going on. Have history of thyroid disease on both sides of my family. Symptoms include, weight gain, difficulty losing weight, depressed mood, mood swings, fatigue, hair falling out, difficulty swallowing, low sex drive, dry skin, cold hands/feet, dry brittle nails.
> 
> Symptoms have been progressively getting worse for the last 6 months or so. So after not getting anywhere with my PCP, who tested me for FSH, Progesterone etc while I was on BC pills and only tested TSH, I went to an endo yesterday. All female hormone tests came back normal and GYNO said that the tests were useless to begin with because of the BC pills.
> 
> ...


The numbers look good but that does not mean anything truth be told. There are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies to the receptor sites and that can make your numbers "look" good but meanwhile, you feel horrible.

This may be the case with you.

First and foremost, FERRITIN should be run.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Secondly, these tests excluding the ones you already have had recently if you like.

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

And since you are having trouble swallowing, I would demand an ultra-sound of your thyroid.


----------



## ms_sally1974 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you. I'll talk to the dr about those other test. This is the third one and he's at least willing to test me and try to find me some answers.


----------

